# How many of you want to go back to school?



## Cheetah (Jul 15, 2008)

I know, I know, it's a month and a half too early to be thinking about this sort of thing. Summer's only half over and there's still time to be free and all that jazz~

But I'm still very curious. :0

Please tell me I'm not the only person who, halfway through May, actually wanted to go back.

Please?


----------



## Adriane (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm looking forward to this year. It's gonna be a whole new ballgame.


----------



## Music Dragon (Jul 15, 2008)

*pats* Don't worry. You're not alone.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jul 15, 2008)

No, I have so much homework due at the end of hols, which is only a week away. 

*clings to freedom desperately*


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 15, 2008)

School is of the Satan! 

SO WHY DO I MISS IT SO!!! ;~;


Being cooped up in my house was so much fun. Now it's not.


----------



## Erika (Jul 15, 2008)

Not necessarily. My first year of college wasn't fun, and I found it to be repetitive. Feels like a waste of time/money at the moment. Don't have anything to convince my otherwise for my second year.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 15, 2008)

I definately do not. And I don't care if I have nothing to do, it's better than being in that horrid place. (AND waking up at like 6 AM, who the hell enjoys waking up that freaking early? I've lost plenty hours of sleep because of this.) Besides, the coming year is going to be the toughest one yet for me. I took lots of very difficult level classes. I will have no life. (Less of a life than I do now at least.)


----------



## Mercy (Jul 15, 2008)

I want to go to the boarding school right now, but I don't at the same time. I mean, I want to be either Japanese I, Japanese II, or Sci-Fi Literature so I can see the teacher who blows bubbles during classtime. :D Or break something in the cafeteria so everyone will applaud On the other hand, having 5 other roommates doesn't sound exactly fun. Actual homework and stuff doesn't sound good either, especially Algebra II homework. Dx But since the Algebra teacher made an "All your base" joke, I think it'd be _really_ worth it.


----------



## Fer-Snazzle (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah I do want to go to school. I wanted it ever since I got home from the last day, watched tv for five minutes, and got bored. Not to mention the fact that my friends are all on vacation, and my teachers I'll never see again. Nnever mmind the faact that i was the oonly one who wasz saad when school got ouut......_*bawling*_ my eyes out.... 
*bursts into tears* OH GOD I WANNA GO BACK!!!!


----------



## Iwakuma (Jul 15, 2008)

Sort of yes and sort of no.  I want to go back because of band and other classes/activities, but at the same time I kind of like not having massive piles of homework to complete.  Each has its ups and downs, I suppose.


----------



## Maron (Jul 15, 2008)

Yes, but i don´t like it. I just can´t stand doing nothing all day long. (Not that I like being bored and fall asleep during math...)


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 15, 2008)

No, because I have stuff I want to get done before homework and crap takes up all my time. But I'm sure when I get back, I won't mind it all that much. I miss socialization. D:


----------



## Ambipom (Jul 15, 2008)

NO NO NO NO NO NO

I don't want to go back because school is boring and mine just tells us to do math pages and finish then do social studies pages and then we have some boring assembly about something that is totally unnessecary and then they teach us more dates and stuff that we'll never use in life or something intresting but then they say we can't use this in the real world and class is cold and it was repititive and we write stupid essays and lunch is gross cuz once I found a booger on a french toast stick and the school newspaper sucks cuz you have to investigate and interview and everything during the day when there's class and you can't write stories that might be hurtful like the time I wanted to write a story investigating the booger on my french toast and and we're overprotected but once we did get to watch a PG video even though the might have content not appropriate for kids our age but everyone watches PG movies when they're like, five although once we got to see Pearl Harbor for social studies and it was cool but let's forget about that cuz this is the bad stuff about my school and they they had stupid rules like at lunch your feet must be on the ground and the teacher had favorites and we had to read boring book talking about life in the 1800s and stuff the the room was cold and I got hungry and every good webite was blocked on the computers and we couldn't even watch youtube (but I did check my emails but they were mostly ads and once I got an email telling me to viagra and it was weird but I'm getting off topic) and we all had to go to little kid websites and the gym teacher let girls peg us in baseball and we could only peg other boys which is sexist because she's saying girls are weak and it's not really fair either and there's more but I'm getting hungry so I'll type it out later.

Yeah... School sucked.


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 15, 2008)

Ew, no! I have a social life that is significantly hampered by school. D: Well admittedly they're all buggering off next week and I'll probably want to go back then, but whatever.

But luckily I don't have any summer homework to do, so it's not too drastic. :3


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm not sure I want to go back, but I wouldn't mind it now, as it'll be my last year of high school.


----------



## Keltena (Jul 15, 2008)

I don't. Going back to school means going back to being stressed out constantly, and having no free time, and constantly having to talk to people and organize and just... ugh. Plus I'm going into high school, which I know is going to be more demanding than middle school was.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 15, 2008)

Uh, summer isn't _nearly_ half over for me. It hasn't even started. We still have two days left at school.

Anyway, when it does come I probably won't want to go back. I have ways of communicating with all but a few of my friends out fo school so that's fine.


----------



## zaxly100 (Jul 15, 2008)

Nope.  But, i want to know who my homeroom teacher is and what team i'm on. (my school is divided to four teams and you get on one.  You only have classes with people on your team)

I also need all my friends to go on my team (even my guyfriends) or else i'll have a nervous breakdown.  I don't make friends very easily.


----------



## Jolty (Jul 15, 2008)

Half yes half no

Yes because I'll be in 6th form and there will be no NO CHAVS, and I will only be doing 4 subjects, I'll get free periods and it'll be good to see the guys again and also its a chance to make friends with the newbies :D

No because this is my longest summer ever, I am a lazy bastard, I like sleeping till 2pm and its SO AWESOME not to have a truckload of schoolwork on you day and night ;-;


However if I get crappy GCSE results I _won't_ be going back to school at all :B that's kinda bad


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 15, 2008)

Maybe... I'm going to a different high school and am nervous as hell. >.<


----------



## Cheetah (Jul 15, 2008)

Mercedes said:


> I mean, I want to be either Japanese I, Japanese II, or Sci-Fi Literature so I can see the teacher who blows bubbles during classtime. :D Or break something in the cafeteria so everyone will applaud


You'll probably end up in Japanese I your freshman year.

And you don't even have to break anything. Just knock over a stack of trays. P=



Mercedes said:


> Actual homework and stuff doesn't sound good either, especially Algebra II homework. Dx But since the Algebra teacher made an "All your base" joke, I think it'd be _really_ worth it.


I think I only had homework from that class... twice? Three times? I don't think it was even very hard stuff, at that...



Zephyrous Castform said:


> Uh, summer isn't _nearly_ half over for me. It hasn't even started. We still have two days left at school.


Ah. Different perspective. X3; My summer's actually closer to 2/3 over. Since most other people around here (here being around where I live) get out in early June, I assumed that it might make a bit more sense to say 'half over.'

I forgot to take other nations into account. Sorry. ;.;



			
				AuroraKing said:
			
		

> Maybe... I'm going to a different high school and am nervous as hell. >.<


I did that last year, only with the added stress of being away from home. It turned out to be pretty awesome, though. P= I hope things also turn out awesome for you.


----------



## Flora (Jul 15, 2008)

YESYESYES.

I have the most awesome high school ever.  So I do.


----------



## The Alpha Banana (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah, I want to go back. I'm going to a new middle school, which I'll like better than the one I was at last year, and during the summer I just loaf around and do nothing. I like to be productive and have something to do. :sweatdrop:


----------



## Murkrow (Jul 15, 2008)

Summers already half over?
I haven't even left school yet! It ends at the end of this week.
Some people are so lucky, getting more holidays.

To answer the question; no I don't want to go back. Whoever invented school should be brought back to life and then shot.


----------



## Flazeah (Jul 15, 2008)

Yes! I'm really looking forward to going into the sixth form. I get to study German, French, English Language and History at A (well, first AS) Level! :D Hopefully.

 I got out of school pretty early - I think it ended around the end of May for my year other than exams, and my last exam was on the 26th of June or something. Sort of half taking the exams into account, I think my holiday's about half over.


----------



## Ramsie (Jul 15, 2008)

I kind of want to go back. Partly because I get set in my routine and I had difficult starting a new one. By the way, Arylett, no one likes to get up at 6AM. Especially me. My school starts around 7:30 depending on what grade your in. 

Anyway, I'll actually be going to the high school as opposed to the freshman center which makes me very curious. Plus I like band and I'm kind of looking forward to it, but I really haven't been practicing since I went on vacation. I also need to finish my summer reading for english.

So what I'm saying is, I'm sort of looking forward to going back, but I'm not really prepared to go back. Luckily, I have about a month until school starts, but only two weeks until band camp starts.


----------



## Harlequin (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm neither looking forward to it nor dreading it. It's just something that has to be done. I'd


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 15, 2008)

Ramsie said:


> I kind of want to go back. Partly because I get set in my routine and I had difficult starting a new one. By the way, Arylett, no one likes to get up at 6AM. Especially me. My school starts around 7:30 depending on what grade your in.


It starts at 7:15 AM. Seven freaking fifteen. Everyone's a zombie in the first two periods, they're all still half asleep, including myself. I don't even get what the point of starting so early is, nobody's paying attention in those periods, we're all so tired.

The reason they won't make us start later is because my high school shares the buses with the middle school I used to go to. (The middle school and high school are like, right next to each other. You can walk from one to the other) And the middle school starts much later, about 9 AM, than the high school. The high school and the middle school need to start at differing times, so they won't have bus issues. It sucks. Badly. I don't even read a damn bus.


----------



## Minish (Jul 15, 2008)

I dunno. We haven't broken up yet. XD
(by the way, do Americans/whatever use the term 'broke up' for the end of term? I've always wondered...)

But I HAVE been on work experience, so I guess that counts. School feels like another world... 8D I want to go back, but only because the 'world of work' sucks.


----------



## Ramsie (Jul 15, 2008)

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> It starts at 7:15 AM. Seven freaking fifteen. Everyone's a zombie in the first two periods, they're all still half asleep, including myself. I don't even get what the point of starting so early is, nobody's paying attention in those periods, we're all so tired.
> 
> The reason they won't make us start later is because my high school shares the buses with the middle school I used to go to. (The middle school and high school are like, right next to each other. You can walk from one to the other) And the middle school starts much later, about 9 AM, than the high school. The high school and the middle school need to start at differing times, so they won't have bus issues. It sucks. Badly. I don't even read a damn bus.


That's the reason we have different times here within five or ten minutes of each other.  We have the middle school and the freshman center diagnol from each other then the high school just up the street.

The middle school starts at nine and there right next to each other? Why don't they just have the middle school and high school ride the same bus?  The way they do it now seems crazy.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 15, 2008)

There are too many kids in both school combined, you can't really fit them in the limited number of buses. Lots of people ride the buses already. And um, if you had both the middle and high schools ride the buses at the same time, it would be overload. Like I said, they wouldn't have enough buses for that many kids. Which is why they start at different times.

They could, of course, get more buses. But that costs money. And they don't want to waste money when they can save it!


----------



## Ramsie (Jul 15, 2008)

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> There are too many kids in both school combined, you can't really fit them in the limited number of buses. Lots of people ride the buses already. And um, if you had both the middle and high schools ride the buses at the same time, it would be overload. Like I said, they wouldn't have enough buses for that many kids. Which is why they start at different times.


Oh, okay. I guess my school is just really tiny compared to yours because that is what they do here. And what your talking about is what goes on with the elementary school.


----------



## Timmy (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm not even out for summer yet. :(

But whatever, the day I say I want to go back to school is the day that hell freezes over.


----------



## Ambipom (Jul 16, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> Whoever invented school should be brought back to life and then shot.





Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> It starts at 7:15 AM. Seven freaking fifteen. Everyone's a zombie in the first two periods, they're all still half asleep, including myself. I don't even get what the point of starting so early is, nobody's paying attention in those periods, we're all so tired.





Timmy said:


> But whatever, the day I say I want to go back to school is the day that hell freezes over.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 16, 2008)

Well, last year I was looking forward to it.

A) I'd be in the Upper School. My school is split into 2 buildings, the Upper and Lower Schools. The Upper School is grades 7-12.
B) I'd be away from the annoying really young children (AKA the grade below me D:)
C) That summer was boring.
D) My teachers were going to be much better.

THIS YEAR however I think that it will be a living nightmare. Seriously.

A) 7/8 is combined. I'll be in eighth grade. The four most annoying kids on earth will be in grade 7. There's only three eighth graders.
B) There is a question about whether my school will continue the high school after next year, which means next year is potentially my last year at an awesome school that I've been to only three years (including next)
C) My two favorite teachers will be gone; one left to teach 3/4 and the other left to be Dean of Admissions at a college.
D) The 12th graders won't be there, and they were awesome.
E) This summer is turning out to be quite fun.
F) I only like school because I have friends there. The academics are my least favorite thing of school.
G) Did I fail to mention that I live forty five minutes away from the school?
H) Half the kids in my class, although they live, at most, a lucky freaking 5 minutes away, are lazy good-for-nothings that don't get their freaking homework freaking done, so I'm usually stuck in class with at least 3 people saying that they didn't get their homework done. The other kids in the eighth grade turn in assignments on time, and when they don't, they have a damn good excuse (except for my friend, but hey, he reads so much that it seems like it's his job)

So you can see that I voted *NO.*


----------



## Kaylene (Jul 16, 2008)

Sort of. I really do enjoy sleeping in until noon, but it'll be nice going back to school. I'm starting high school in September, and there are a couple of things I'm quite looking forward to.


----------



## allitersonance (Jul 16, 2008)

... I'm in summer school which probably influences my decision a lot, but GOD NO.


I _wish_ I had nothing to do but stay at home. D: My computer and Internet are all I need.

Besides, sleeping at five is much better than waking at seven (which is more sensible than some of yours, but still is hell), and ARGH homework and tests and projects and presentations and late nights and early mornings and not enough sleep and stupid teachers and exams and idiot classmates and choosing the wrong courses and ARGH.


----------



## Leviathan (Jul 16, 2008)

Okay, ignoring the fact that it's, y'know, school and all, let's see the other reasons.


Most of my friends were seniors, so all of them are gone now.
I'm taking gym again after two years, which means not only that I'll actually have to exercise, but that I will be locked in a room full of sweaty teenage boys with just enough time to get beaten to a pulp and stuffed in a locker before the coaches come in.
My parents are going to start bugging me even more about the college I'll be going to.
Bio = Dissecting stuff D:
At some point between now and the end of August I need to read some crappy fiction book, and when I don't I'll be forced to write a report about The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy, _again_.

So, that leaves the answer as a definite "no".


----------



## iLike2EatPiez (Jul 16, 2008)

Hmm... I recently moved after a few years at the same school with good friends. Even though my two "BFFs" were moving away as well, it still feels a bit depressing to be going to a new school unexpectedly... And I fear the homework. I make A's without a problem, but the homework... it murders. So now I have to go make new friends in a place I don't know, meet new teachers who either love me or hate me, and deal with homework. Great.

*No.*​


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm not going "back" to anywhere, so I dunno. Come September/October (depending on where I end up going) I'll be heading off to uni for the first time and while I'm pretty terrified, I'm also looking forward to meeting all those new people and studying at university level and trying out this whole new "independance" thing. 

...I should probably learn how to use a washing machine first, though.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 16, 2008)

I say yes, taking "wanting to" to encorporate "applying to stay on another 2 years for sixth form".


----------



## Gooberdued (Jul 16, 2008)

Lol, as I post this it is exactly 50/50

I voted yes. I miss my friends! ;_;

And I'm extremely bored. Also, putting off summer assignments is a lot of work.


----------



## spaekle (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm gonna start wanting to as soon as I finish this pile of summer work. I couldn't find anywhere that would hire me for the summer, so I have freaking _nothing_ to do except sit around and occasionally go out when my friends are free. 

On the other hand, AP US History already sounds frightening (I've met the teacher and she's really nice, but she sure does expect AP-level work from you. :S). I'm not taking Latin any more ( ;____;) only because I had too many other classes I wanted to take. I've already met my required number of language credits with it, though, and since that was the class I was really devoted to the past two years I can shift that devotion over to APUSH. 

Still, no more awesome Latin teacher... D:

On the other hand, Computer Science! As soon as I heard about this class, I dropped the stupid "OKAY KIDS HERE'S HOW WE MAKE A FOLDER :D NOW LET'S MAKE BUSINESS CARDS ON WORD" class from my schedule and signed up for it. This one should be pretty cool.

Art. Art. Eeeeeeegh art. I'm going to be in Art III this year and I'm kinda not at the level I should be by this point. :< That is thanks to my amazing art teacher from my freshman year, the one who wrote kickass recommendations and has made people famous before, simultaneously getting cancer/getting pissed off at the school board and retiring. Last year we had nothing but incompetent substitutes, and I did not learn a single goddamn thing. If this year is a repeat of that, I'm slashing someone's tires. I mean, I understand why my awesome teacher quit, but whyyy must there be such a shortage of competent art teachers willing to take the job?!

Also I couldn't get in the astronomy class I wanted because too many seniors wanted to take it, and, you know, they're first priority and all that. Also the buses are probably going to be fucking packed with shithead middle schoolers, and the freshmen are probably gonna be little shits too, and... eeennh.

But whatever. I'm sure going back to school will be fun.


----------



## Corsoth Arcole (Jul 16, 2008)

Blargh.  I don't really want to go back, summer is way too fun.  Between going to my friends house for pool parties every other day and having the freedom to do whatever I want, school seems like a prison...  *sigh*

At least I have History to look forward to...


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 16, 2008)

.... NO. Because I'm going to go to high school, which means lots of homework, not a lot of computer time, sleep loss, and all the bad stuff. And our skit-thing-that-every-grade-has-to-do-each-year for this year sucks so bad, I can't even describe it. 

All in all, I want to stay on the internets.


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 16, 2008)

Give it some time and I will, but for now, no. Changing from middle school to high school and there'll be a lot of friends who don't go to my school anymore. I'll miss them, but there are others I want to see. Also, nervous about how hard it could be.


----------



## Peegeray (Jul 16, 2008)

no
i'm not even out of school yet >:O


----------



## Lili (Jul 16, 2008)

I miss my friends from school.... and I still have one month left.. kinda. I go back on the 8th of August.


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Jul 16, 2008)

NEVER!


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 17, 2008)

I freaking surprised this summer. I've been really busy:

A) On these forums
B) Playing Pokemon
C) Reading
D) Watching TV
E) Summer Camps
F) Reading.


----------



## XS-Nitrogen (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm still in school, so it has nothing to do with going back. Good old university summer classes :(


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 26, 2008)

Uh, no?

It's awesome sleeping as long as you want and not having craploads of homework, and I don't have too many frinds at school anyway, so that's no problem.


----------



## cheesecake (Jul 26, 2008)

Eh, not really. The only reason why I would want to is to see my friends and use all my new scool supplies. =D


----------



## Munchkin (Jul 26, 2008)

No. Not at all. No. I also have craploads of summer homework. Seriously. And going to high school from middle school, considering the high school I'm going to? Hell. They're waay too high-standard there. I don't see why everyone wanted me to go to that school. Also, I have no friends, and nobody at school cares about me. Why would it be any different? Staying home, on the computer, is good enough for me. Also, I get to eat whatever I want without worrying about what people think =)


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jul 26, 2008)

I want to go back now because I'm bored with summer. Originally I didn't, but now I do. Junior High seems somewhat daunting, though. O_O


----------



## Jetx (Jul 26, 2008)

I'd rather shoot myself, to be honest. <_<


----------



## Mhaladie (Jul 26, 2008)

I do want to, because I'm (hopefully) going to an awesome boarding school next year, and although it's a bit of a scary thought to be away from home and more independent and things, I know a few people who go there now, and apparently it's really awesome, so I'm excited. :3


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jul 26, 2008)

I want to see my friends again, but I don't want all the schoolwork that comes with it. =S


----------



## Clover (Jul 26, 2008)

die, school.

diaf.


----------



## Ahouji (Jul 26, 2008)

Surprisingly, I really, really do.
I don't know why-- the entire school and I do NOT get along (I'm a Satanist, 99.9% of the school body is hard-set christian; I'm a die-hard Liberal RADICAL and they're almost all Conservative; I'm as straight as a curly fry and they're overwhelmingly homophobic; I want to talk about the definition and essence of 'self' while they're chattering about Halo; et cetera), I'm not even that bored with summer yet, and I have virtually no friends.

I dunno. o-o
Maybe it's just that it makes weekends so much sweeter, the unbridled good feeling of those eventual snow days and waking up at 5 AM on said days because the school calls my mom (who's a teacher) at that time and she has to call us to tell us, as long as she's up, the satisfaction of staying home when you're sick, and the superiority I feel by knowing I'm surrounded by people who are dumber than me, instead of talking only to people who are equal.
Yes, I have an ego, what made you ask? ; D

... but yeah.
I want to go back, but I can't say why.


----------



## Caller (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm totally failing most of my classes due to incomplete coursework.
Whatever. I don't mind going to school, I have friends there and I have a high paying job waiting for me at the end if I get a portfolio.


----------



## Cheetah (Jul 26, 2008)

Mhaladie said:


> I do want to, because I'm (hopefully) going to an awesome boarding school next year, and although it's a bit of a scary thought to be away from home and more independent and things, I know a few people who go there now, and apparently it's really awesome, so I'm excited. :3


Oh? It wouldn't happen to be in Sitka, would it? X3; {Clawed}

Boarding school is a lot of fun, from what I've experienced. :3 It's a bit scary at first, being away an' all, but you get used to it after a couple weeks. If you call home often and keep a close-knit group of friends, you shouldn't have to worry about getting homesick too easily.

Also, people will be your friends if you keep around some soda and/or ramen. {Nodnod}


----------



## Wilcox (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm looking forward to it, actually.

Usually my answer would be no but at the end of last year I set up some really cool stuff to ensure a _really_ awesome junior year.

Whoo!


----------

